
A Kubernetes Crime Story - fanf2
https://engineering.prezi.com/https-engineering-prezi-com-a-kubernetes-crime-story-2e8d75a77630
======
hjacobs
Great post, I will also add it to [https://k8s.af](https://k8s.af) (Kubernetes
Failure Stories)

